# What shows and or movies are you or have you watched on Netflix?



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

I just cancelled 2 of my streaming tv apps.  So I am looking to find what all is good on Netflix?  I've heard *You* is good and getting ready to watch that but need some more shows to watch.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2020)

There's a lot of good stuff, Ruth.  What kind of shows do you enjoy?


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 9, 2020)

Breaking Bad, Ozark, Supernatural.  They are very dark shows, though, for the most part.


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 9, 2020)

Norsemen & Longmire were two that I enjoyed ..


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> There's a lot of good stuff, Ruth.  What kind of shows do you enjoy?


I like many kind of shows but mostly adventure and comedy.  Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Breaking Bad, Ozark, Supernatural.  They are very dark shows, though, for the most part.


I love Breaking Bad and watched it about 7 times but that's enough for me.  I think I watched Ozark but forgot what it's about since there were limited seasons to it.  Haven't seen Supernatural but really am not into that type of show.  Thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> Norsemen & Longmire were two that I enjoyed ..


Have not seen Norsemen and should look into that.  Longmire sound familiar if only I've seen the ads for it. I will look into that too, thank you.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 9, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Have not seen Norsemen and should look into that.  Longmire sound familiar if only I've seen the ads for it. I will look into that too, thank you.


I forgot Longmire. Very good. It got me into the books, which are better, except for the last few. I met the author, in Austin. A good guy, very outgoing and friendly.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Longmire sound familiar if only I've seen the ads for it. I will look into that too, thank you.


Great Series!!!!

I am watching "Stranger Things" Now..

>>>CLICK HERE<<<


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Great Series!!!!
> 
> I am watching "Stranger Things" Now..
> 
> >>>CLICK HERE<<<


Thanks for that link


----------



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2020)

Watched 2 parts of 3 "Dracula."  Holding off watching the third because then it will be over.  I get separation anxiety.  It's that good, real scary, great cast.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

We ended up canceling our Netflix subscription when we found out that we had most of the same movies in our dvd movie library that was on Netflix.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Watched 2 parts of 3 "Dracula."  Holding off watching the third because then it will be over.  I get separation anxiety.  It's that good, real scary, great cast.


Cool


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> We ended up canceling our Netflix subscription when we found out that we had most of the same movies in our dvd movie library that was on Netflix.


Oh okay


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I like many kind of shows but mostly adventure and comedy.  Thank you.


Look for the Ricky Gervais series; I believe there are a couple of them.   He is hilarious.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 9, 2020)

Just watched "Once upon a time in Hollywood.".  What was the purpose of the extraneous scene on the roof where Brad Pitt took off his shirt to show his ripped body?  Was dissapointed in the movie.  Oh well!  Small stuff!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Look for the Ricky Gervais series; I believe there are a couple of them.   He is hilarious.


I'll have to try to watch them.  Is Ricky Gervais the name of the series?  Sorry if it's a stupid question..lol.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Just watched "Once upon a time in Hollywood.".  What was the purpose of the extraneous scene on the roof where Brad Pitt took off his shirt to show his ripped body?  Was dissapointed in the movie.  Oh well!  Small stuff!


Haven't seen that one.  I'll try and watch it and if it's bad imo shut it off.  Thanks.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'll have to try to watch them.  Is Ricky Gervais the name of the series?  Sorry if it's a stupid question..lol.


Ricky Gervais is a British comedian.   Here's one of his series that I enjoyed very much... it's called After Life.   https://www.netflix.com/title/80998491

I also liked a mystery series called Broadchurch.   https://www.netflix.com/title/70302484

And The Kominsky Method with Michael Douglas.  https://www.netflix.com/title/80201680


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Ricky Gervais is a British comedian.   Here's one of his series that I enjoyed very much... it's called After Life.   https://www.netflix.com/title/80998491
> 
> I also liked a mystery series called Broadchurch.   https://www.netflix.com/title/70302484
> 
> And The Kominsky Method with Michael Douglas.  https://www.netflix.com/title/80201680


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2020)

I am now watching The Stranger.  It's an English series and it's kind of odd and I'm on episode 2.  It's mysterious for one thing.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 10, 2020)

None. We don’t get Netflix


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2020)

Keesha said:


> None. We don’t get Netflix


Oh.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh.


We live in a rural area so don’t have an internet connection therefore can’t get Netflix. I still love where we live.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 10, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Great Series!!!!
> 
> I am watching "Stranger Things" Now..
> 
> >>>CLICK HERE<<<


Thanks for the line, Ken!  I added several series to my watch list.  

Also agree with @C'est Moi, _Kominsky Method_ is pure gold, so relatable for seniors.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I just cancelled 2 of my streaming tv apps.  So I am looking to find what all is good on Netflix?  I've heard *You* is good and getting ready to watch that but need some more shows to watch.  Thank you in advance.



Enjoyed a documentary series entitled Inside Bill's Brain, about Bill and Melinda Gates and their philanthropic activities.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 11, 2020)

I finished watching *The Stranger* or the first season.  Don't know if there will be more seasons because so much was revealed in this one.  I thought it was pretty good.

I am watching a new season of *Grace and Frankie*.  I'm not crazy about it but will watch what is left of this additional season.  I'd say it's average.

I have also watched *Good Girls* about a month ago.  I liked it even if it was predictable.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 11, 2020)

None on Netflix


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2020)

Still watching Grace and Frankie and something makes me want to keep on watching it--it's funny.  This season is better than the last ones.


----------



## sadie123 (Feb 12, 2020)

Another vote for The Kominsky method.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 13, 2020)

Just watched the movie _Roma_ last night. I thought it was excellent. 

Although I enjoy almost everything else in these actors' individual bodies of work, _Grace and Frankie_ turned me off because the acting is so stiff and overly broad. Puts me in mind of silent movies where the actors' faces exaggerate every emotion. Hubby and I watched the first two seasons and gave up on it. 

In my humble opinion, this is a stellar talent pool (Jane Fonda, Martin Sheen, Lily Tomlin & Sam Waterston) and an interesting premise wasted on poor writing and worse direction. Nary a nuance to be found.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2020)

*My daughter has Netflix and when we were over her house we watched "The Irishmen" I really enjoyed it.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Just watched the movie _Roma_ last night. I thought it was excellent.
> 
> Although I enjoy almost everything else in these actors' individual bodies of work, _Grace and Frankie_ turned me off because the acting is so stiff and overly broad. Puts me in mind of silent movies where the actors' faces exaggerate every emotion. Hubby and I watched the first two seasons and gave up on it.
> 
> In my humble opinion, this is a stellar talent pool (Jane Fonda, Martin Sheen, Lily Tomlin & Sam Waterston) and an interesting premise wasted on poor writing and worse direction. Nary a nuance to be found.


I agree that the first seasons sucked but I think the new season is much better.  Maybe a new writer, I don't know.  Anyhow it ended, the season that is and don't know if there will be any more.  I enjoyed the last season I saw.

I'll have to check out Roma.  Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2020)

sadie123 said:


> Another vote for The Kominsky method.


I'm watching it right now but it seems a bit depressing atm.  I think it's okay, though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 14, 2020)

sadie123 said:


> Another vote for The Kominsky method.


Finished up watching the 2 seasons of it.  It's really good.  Can't wait till they have more seasons.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I just cancelled 2 of my streaming tv apps.  So I am looking to find what all is good on Netflix?  I've heard *You* is good and getting ready to watch that but need some more shows to watch.  Thank you in advance.


I'm confused. Are you watching online or DVD? We've had Netflix for well over 10 years, DVD only, and have gone past 1800 rentals. We watch almost no American TV and prefer to watch DVD's with no ads. Just about any English costumer or police dramas do it for us. We've watched at least 50 Brit police series, and in the hundreds as far as costumer period pieces. Then, foreign films of all types, all countries. You name the genre, we might have an idea.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

retiredtraveler said:


> I'm confused. Are you watching online or DVD? We've had Netflix for well over 10 years, DVD only, and have gone past 1800 rentals. We watch almost no American TV and prefer to watch DVD's with no ads. Just about any English costumer or police dramas do it for us. We've watched at least 50 Brit police series, and in the hundreds as far as costumer period pieces. Then, foreign films of all types, all countries. You name the genre, we might have an idea.


I watch TV shows and movies on Netflix on my TV-streaming-can watch online too.  I don't get DVDs from them.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2020)

@retiredtraveler, I suspect most on this thread are streaming Netflix rather than using their DVD-by-mail service.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 15, 2020)

*There is so much I like on Netflix.  I watch the Aussie series Wentworth when new seasons come out.  I love that one of my favorite TV shows, Haven on there. I rewatch some times. A friend recommended Locke and Key, a Netflix original.  We have similar tastes, so he figured I would like it. I have not started yet, but it does look good.  The producer of Locke and Key is Joe Hill, who is the son of Stephen King*


----------



## Gaer (Feb 15, 2020)

Someone mentioned Ricky Gervais.  The Invention of Lying   You gotta see this!


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Someone mentioned Ricky Gervais.  The Invention of Lying   You gotta see this!


I quite liked that movie, too!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm now watching _Better Call Saul_--it's a spin off of _Breaking Bad_.  I think it's pretty good and am watching the new season that's out now.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2020)

Any Doctor Foster fans out there?  Two seasons only, but wowsers on those two!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm now watching _Better Call Saul_--it's a spin off of _Breaking Bad_.  I think it's pretty good and am watching the new season that's out now.


Thanks for letting me know -- I've been missing new episodes of _Better Call Saul_ & wondered if it would be coming back.  Now I know!


----------



## Judycat (Feb 17, 2020)

I watched The Stranger. I couldn't quit rolling my eyes. Should have been called Stupid People Doing Stupid Things Then Oops Someone Winds Up Dead. It's because the title character was never developed. I am also stupid for watching the show to the end. Gah! Do people really act like that out there in society? I'm glad I'm a hermit. Haha. I like Russian shows.


----------



## gennie (Feb 17, 2020)

I have Netflex and  Acorn  as well as Amazon Prime and several others and find that most programming is aimed at a much younger age group simply because there aren't that many 86+ year old women in total charge of their own remotes.  Programming must go where the money is.  

 I do watch Grace and Frankie but the silly gets to me at time.  I got interested in "Foyle's War" but when it stopped having closed caption it was too easy to lose important wording but may pick up that again.  I've been thinking of beginning "The Crown" .  I've watched some of "Delicious" .  A little corny at times but I love the scenery.  Love "Life on a Narrowboat" .  Movies = last I watch was "The Irishman"  and "The Two Popes."

NetflexEither real life or based on real life events appeals to me more.  And I like to turn the TV off feeling a little better about life in general.  TV to me is just a way to spend a couple of hours of my day doing something interesting.  No program is a must see.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2020)

@gennie 
_The Crown_ is excellent!  as well as entertaining.  Go for it, I can't believe you'll be sorry you did.


----------



## gennie (Feb 17, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @gennie
> _The Crown_ is excellent!  as well as entertaining.  Go for it, I can't believe you'll be sorry you did.


Thanks, I'll give it a try


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Any Doctor Foster fans out there?  Two seasons only, but wowsers on those two!


I don't know that one but will keep it in my mental list to watch.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I watched The Stranger. I couldn't quit rolling my eyes. Should have been called Stupid People Doing Stupid Things Then Oops Someone Winds Up Dead. It's because the title character was never developed. I am also stupid for watching the show to the end. Gah! Do people really act like that out there in society? I'm glad I'm a hermit. Haha. I like Russian shows.


I guess we all have different tastes.  I quite liked The Stranger and did not roll my eyes  If I hadn't liked it I wouldn't have continued to watch it.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm sorry. I am crabby because it is February.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I'm sorry. I am crabby because it is February.


I get crabby too and at random times I find


----------



## Judycat (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a doctor appt. this week too, that always makes me crabby too, so double crabby I guess.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I have a doctor appt. this week too, that always makes me crabby too, so double crabby I guess.


Oh yes, doctor's appointments put me in a tizzy really..boy do I understand.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I'm sorry. I am crabby because it is February.





Ruthanne said:


> I get crabby too and at random times I find


I get crabby on days that end with *"Y"* !!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2020)

"YOU" does look interesting but I have so much on my T.V. plate already. I'm a big Stranger Things fan as is everyone else I know who has watched it (various age ranges too).  Also on my Watchlist: The Flash, Riverdale, Legacies (CW shows), Messiah (which two people told me is really good), Luke Cage, Umbrella Academy, The Witcher, the new Lost In Space.  I started watching Raising Dion, about a young boy with newly discovered powers and his (possibly) widowed mom who's trying to maneuver life and hide her son's powers.

Merlin is also available. I really loved that series, so is Lucifer and Zoo, both of which I was into. Based upon shows you start choosing for your Watchlist, Netflix will make other suggestions. They also have newly added, trending and other categories. There is so much to choose from including plenty of movies. If you haven't seen it, check out the movie Seven Pounds. The ending was a WOW!  Scroll through their catalog and enjoy!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 19, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva 
Do you watch _Nancy Drew_ on CW?  I have one episode left to watch, I watch it on streaming.  _Katy Keene _appears to have taken over the time slot.  The first episode was on last week, I did not watch it yet.  There is no new episode of it tonight.

I'm picky about Nancy Drew!  I was pleased with this update, the first time that ever happened.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Great Series!!!!
> 
> I am watching "Stranger Things" Now..
> 
> >>>CLICK HERE<<<


How are you liking Stranger Things Ken?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> Do you watch _Nancy Drew_ on CW?  I have one episode left to watch, I watch it on streaming.  _Katy Keene _appears to have taken over the time slot.  The first episode was on last week, I did not watch it yet.  There is no new episode of it tonight.
> 
> I'm picky about Nancy Drew!  I was pleased with this update, the first time that ever happened.


I never watched Nancy Drew or Katy Keene. I just have too much to watch/catch up on already.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 19, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I just have too much to watch/catch up on already.


Me too!  I don't watch enough TV, my list keeps growing & growing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> How are you liking Stranger Things Ken?


2 more episodes of season 3 to go..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The Flash


Got burned out on the Flash and Green Arrow real fast...Lots more to watch..


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 20, 2020)

No Neflix for me!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> No Neflix for me!


Its free for me, my Grandson pays for it...


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> "YOU" does look interesting but I have so much on my T.V. plate already. I'm a big Stranger Things fan as is everyone else I know who has watched it (various age ranges too).  Also on my Watchlist: The Flash, Riverdale, Legacies (CW shows), Messiah (which two people told me is really good), Luke Cage, Umbrella Academy, The Witcher, the new Lost In Space.  I started watching Raising Dion, about a young boy with newly discovered powers and his (possibly) widowed mom who's trying to maneuver life and hide her son's powers.
> 
> Merlin is also available. I really loved that series, so is Lucifer and Zoo, both of which I was into. Based upon shows you start choosing for your Watchlist, Netflix will make other suggestions. They also have newly added, trending and other categories. There is so much to choose from including plenty of movies. If you haven't seen it, check out the movie Seven Pounds. The ending was a WOW!  Scroll through their catalog and enjoy!


I'll keep all of them in mind OED..thanks


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> Tried it, some average shows but many of the shows we found to have too much violence, smut, and general depravity so as we did not want to pay for garbage we cancelled it. I miss shows like Leave it to Beaver and still enjoy Andy Griffith. My humble opinion.....


I found you can do a search for the type of shows and movies you want to watch.  There is a helluva lot more than violence, smut and general depravity on there.  For example, I like adventure shows and animal themed, too, so I searched Zoo and found a lot of goodies.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> No Neflix for me!


Okay then, you voiced your opinion--yay!


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I found you can do a search for the type of shows and movies you want to watch.  There is a helluva lot more than violence, smut and general depravity on there.  For example, I like adventure shows and animal themed, too, so I searched Zoo and found a lot of goodies.


No thanks, not for me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> No thanks, not for me.


Whatever..I guess you just wanted to give your opinion also..more power to you


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Whatever..I guess you just wanted to give your opinion also..more power to you


We’re all entitled to do so.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> We’re all entitled to do so.


Yes we are and this thread is about posting what you have watched on Netflix and you certainly told that so thank you and God bless.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> Tried it, some average shows but many of the shows we found to have too much violence, smut, and general depravity so as we did not want to pay for garbage we cancelled it. I miss shows like Leave it to Beaver and still enjoy Andy Griffith. My humble opinion.....


I guess, to my fault, I was looking for positive replies about Netflix.  I must accept that some don't care for it and will tell they didn't and what in detail, too.  I should have titled the thread "what shows/movies did you like and recommend?"


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 21, 2020)

I just started Raising Dion, so far so good....


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

I've probably mentioned this already, but it's worth a repeat. My all time favorite series is Last Tango in Halifax, a delightful story about an English couple who were old high school sweethearts and reconnect in their 70's and fall in love all over again. And their very interesting, dysfunctional families. The couple are played to perfection by Derek Jacobi and Anne Reid.

Another excellent series is The Kaminsky Method, starring Michael Douglas and Alan Arkin.  I guess I just like shows about old people.

But I've been sort of enjoying Dysfunctional and "You," both of which are definitely not about old people.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2020)

Just finished Stranger Things Season 3
.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 22, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Got burned out on the Flash and Green Arrow real fast...Lots more to watch..


Ken, I stopped watching The Green Arrow maybe three seasons ago except for the crossover episodes. I'm not crazy about the story lines in The Flash's last season, which I'm watching on Netflix and intend to keep watching. Glad you're liking Stranger Things.  I get a Google news feed daily and almost every day they have some breaking news about the show.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> "YOU" does look interesting but I have so much on my T.V. plate already. I'm a big Stranger Things fan as is everyone else I know who has watched it (various age ranges too).  Also on my Watchlist: The Flash, Riverdale, Legacies (CW shows), Messiah (which two people told me is really good), Luke Cage, Umbrella Academy, The Witcher, the new Lost In Space.  I started watching Raising Dion, about a young boy with newly discovered powers and his (possibly) widowed mom who's trying to maneuver life and hide her son's powers.
> 
> Merlin is also available. I really loved that series, so is Lucifer and Zoo, both of which I was into. Based upon shows you start choosing for your Watchlist, Netflix will make other suggestions. They also have newly added, trending and other categories. There is so much to choose from including plenty of movies. If you haven't seen it, check out the movie Seven Pounds. The ending was a WOW!  Scroll through their catalog and enjoy!


My husband likes Riverdale....I couldn't get into it....He watches some that I don't bother to see...Like right now, I'm on here!!!! 
He is on his lap top and still watching a movie....(I love him, anyway)…..♥


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2020)

I am now watching Raising Dion....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 23, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> "YOU" does look interesting but I have so much on my T.V. plate already. I'm a big Stranger Things fan as is everyone else I know who has watched it (various age ranges too).  Also on my Watchlist: The Flash, Riverdale, Legacies (CW shows), Messiah (which two people told me is really good), Luke Cage, Umbrella Academy, The Witcher, the new Lost In Space.  I started watching Raising Dion, about a young boy with newly discovered powers and his (possibly) widowed mom who's trying to maneuver life and hide her son's powers.
> 
> Merlin is also available. I really loved that series, so is Lucifer and Zoo, both of which I was into. Based upon shows you start choosing for your Watchlist, Netflix will make other suggestions. They also have newly added, trending and other categories. There is so much to choose from including plenty of movies. If you haven't seen it, check out the movie Seven Pounds. The ending was a WOW!  Scroll through their catalog and enjoy!


If you enjoyed Stranger Thing then I suggest you add Lock and Key on Netflix. I enjoyed it.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 23, 2020)

We started watching _Gentefied _last night and didn't shut it off until we were through 5 of the 10 episodes. 

Really enjoying it, but bummed that this is the first season so will have to wait a year for the next season.

It's a bilingual series set in the Boyle Heights neighborhood of Los Angeles. Subtitled when they're speaking Spanish (a lot). We were meh after the first episode but decided to continue for one more to see how it was going to play out. By the time we'd finished #2 we were clear about who was who, how they were related and what was happening. 

I recommend it.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 23, 2020)

I just finished a British show called Manhunt. It is about a serial killer case that occurred in iEngland and stars the lead actor from Doc Martin as the head detective. I enjoyed it. It's currently streaming on Hoopla which is a free streaming service that is connected to my local public library. 

Ruthanne, I suggest you give Unbelievable a try if you haven't watched it already. It's on Netflix and is about a serial rape case. The two detectives on the case are women who defy the TV stereotypes about women detectives. I can get very dark but it's very thought provoking and well done. The first episode will drive you crazy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2020)

peppermint said:


> My husband likes Riverdale....I couldn't get into it....He watches some that I don't bother to see...Like right now, I'm on here!!!!
> He is on his lap top and still watching a movie....(I love him, anyway)…..♥


I couldn't get into Riverdale at first either Peppermint. I'm like...they are distorting the Archie comics, which I read faithfully as a tween and teen.  But I gave it another try and got interested in it. I'm a season behind though....catching up on Netflix.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> If you enjoyed Stranger Thing then I suggest you add Lock and Key on Netflix. I enjoyed it.


Thank you Mark...I'll check it out.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I am now watching Raising Dion....


Let me know what you think of Raising Dion. I think that child is such a good little actor. Just saw the trailer for S4 of Stranger Things. Hopper is not dead. Yaaaaay!  There's been speculation and theories abounding ever since the season ended.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

Markin, I also thought Unbelievable was excellent. And what's really incredible is that is a true story!


----------



## Marlene (Feb 24, 2020)

Back before I dumped it, I watched Upstairs, Downstairs, Midsomer Murders, Foyles War, Landgirls, Monarch of the Glen, Rosemary & Thyme, I Claudius. . .and on and on. . .oh yeah, Hamish McBeth, A Touch of Frost (and a bunch more I can't remember off the top of my head. . . .as you can see, I like British shows.  Loved Vicar of Dibley. . .


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Back before I dumped it, I watched Upstairs, Downstairs, Midsomer Murders, Foyles War, Landgirls, Monarch of the Glen, Rosemary & Thyme, I Claudius. . .and on and on. . .oh yeah, Hamish McBeth, A Touch of Frost (and a bunch more I can't remember off the top of my head. . . .as you can see, I like British shows.  Loved Vicar of Dibley. . .


Thanks.  I have a hard time with the British shows because of their accents..sometimes can't understand them.  But now I use closed captioning so that helps.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Just finished Stranger Things Season 3
> .


I've got to check that out.  Those people look very interesting!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I've got to check that out.  Those people look very interesting!


They say that there will be a season#4...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Let me know what you think of Raising Dion. I think that child is such a good little actor. Just saw the trailer for S4 of Stranger Things. Hopper is not dead. Yaaaaay!  There's been speculation and theories abounding ever since the season ended.


Finished *Raising Dion*...    Looking forward to the next Season..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 26, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Finished *Raising Dion*...    Looking forward to the next Season..


Gee...you're doing better than me! I'm in the middle of Ep 5. Yes it was renewed as of last month.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> If you enjoyed Stranger Thing then I suggest you add Lock and Key on Netflix. I enjoyed it.


@OneEyedDiva 
Watching* Locke and Key* now...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 26, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> Watching* Locke and Key* now...


I watched one episode so far. It intrigued me enough that I expect to keep watching.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Finished *Raising Dion*...    Looking forward to the next Season..


Ken...KEN! I did *not* expect the twist at the end of E8 in Raising Dion!!!  I'm in the middle of E9 now and expect to finish the series this weekend.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 29, 2020)

Just finished ..*The Mist  *Should finish *Locke and Key* this weekend.
.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 29, 2020)

The Repair Shop
Anne With An E


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm watching the show called Safe now.  I think it's pretty good but there's only one season.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2020)

Finished *Locke and Key* , now watching *The Good Girls*.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 1, 2020)

Tom Papa 'Your Doing Great'  
There's no cussing ( Well, maybe a couple of small ones.) in his routine. I liked that, and he did get me to laugh out loud a few times. Nice..


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 1, 2020)

Just finished watching season 1 of Safe.  It takes place in the UK, and is an intricate murder mystery.  It centers around a teenage party and one of the kids goes missing.  It is mostly believable even though some things were very surprising to me and made me wonder about the people a lot.  It only has one season and I don't see where they may go with it if more seasons come out but then I didn't write it!  I am curious to see what they will come up with next.  It kept my attention from the beginning.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 1, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Finished *Locke and Key* , now watching *The Good Girls*.


I really enjoyed Good Girls.  It's exciting!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 27, 2020)

I finished watching Season 1 of Virgin River.  I really enjoyed it.  About a Nurse Practitioner that has been through a lot and moves from the city to a small town way out to start a new life.  Lots of interesting characters in it, too.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 27, 2020)

I just finished the documentary Tiger King. Very disturbing at times but always captivating. Season 3 of Ozark starts today !


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 28, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> I just finished the documentary Tiger King. Very disturbing at times but always captivating. Season 3 of Ozark starts today !


I heard it was good, too.  I am referring to Tiger King.  I can't remember if I've seen Ozark yet.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 29, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I heard it was good, too.  I am referring to Tiger King.  I can't remember if I've seen Ozark yet.


Tiger King is  crazy but addicting. I like Ozark but it can be very dark. Jason Bateman does a good job playing a baddie.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2020)

In 5 minutes I will be watching the final episode of 'Messiah.'  I like this show a lot.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 30, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Tiger King is  crazy but addicting. I like Ozark but it can be very dark. Jason Bateman does a good job playing a baddie.


I think I recall Ozark now.  Saw it way back but now there are new seasons I believe.  Going to go back to it.  Thanks!  

I don't know if I can take disturbing--you say Lion King is.  If there's animal abuse in it I don't want to watch.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 30, 2020)

I have been watching the series When Calls the Heart and am enjoying it.  It takes place in the early 1900s I believe and is about a teacher who goes to a coal mining town.  There's all kinds of things happening there.  I find it very interesting and the acting is good, too.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 30, 2020)

direct tv is running free movie channels to 'help with the isolation.'
Ok, good, but I wish the people could keep their clothes on.
they get naked, shower, run around house whether it has anything to do with the plot.

Were I in my twenties or thirties,  it would be great, now I merely wish they would keep their clothes on-that goes for tv too


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 30, 2020)

Don't know if it's still on Netflix but enjoyed a dark British crime series called Happy Valley.  

Watching Peaky Blinders now, it's so-so.

In the past we have enjoyed the Americans, Mad Men, Broadchurch, the Durrells, the Worricker Trilogy, the Bodyguard.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Don't know if it's still on Netflix but enjoyed a dark British crime series called Happy Valley.
> 
> Watching Peaky Blinders now, it's so-so.
> 
> In the past we have enjoyed the Americans, Mad Men, Broadchurch, the Durrells, the Worricker Trilogy, the Bodyguard.


I watched the entire Mad Men series.  Thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

Anyone watching Season 2 of The Young Pope? I wish they captioned it like they did for most of Season 1.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 8, 2020)

I am now watching the series called Hollywood on Netflix.  It's just beginning to get good, too.  It's about what the actors and people of Hollywood go through.


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2020)

Right now we're watching "Episodes", a comedy starring Matt LeBlanc (playing himself) and quite enjoying it. 

Just watching the pilot episode of Ozark told me that series wasn't for me. When violence or the constant threat of violence is the main plot theme, I'm not interested. It's never floated my boat, and my tolerance decreases as I get older.

I'll have to check into some of the series recommended by other posters. Thanks!


----------



## Judycat (May 8, 2020)

Watched the show After Life starring Ricky Gervais. I enjoyed it. I laughed. I cried.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 8, 2020)

Finished watching the series Hollywood.  I think it's only a one season show.  It was pretty good.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Right now we're watching "Episodes", a comedy starring Matt LeBlanc (playing himself) and quite enjoying it.
> 
> The pilot of Ozark told me that series wasn't for me. When violence or the constant threat of violence is the main plot theme, I'm not interested. It's never floated my boat, and my tolerance decreases as I get older.
> 
> I'll have to check into some of the series recommended by other posters. Thanks!


You know, it's funny, I have gone through nearly seven decades without seeing much "real-life" violence (and that includes 40 years in NYC and environs.)  But there is endless violence on TV.  Everything is settled with fists, car chases or gunfire.  It is a major turn-off.


----------



## gennie (May 8, 2020)

I enjoyed the early seasons of The Durrells but later it began to go idiotic.  Crazy/unrealistic does not interest me.


----------



## ancientmariner (May 8, 2020)

The Tudors
The Last Kingdom
Outlander
Breaking Bad  -  My favorite but only once now that I know the outcome.
Hell on Wheels
Deadwood
Dick Van Dyke
Andy Griffith
Royal Pains
Documentaries

I find that movies I watched as a child and even in my younger adult life are so dated, sometimes with poorer acting or lame plots.  I.e. Spartagus, The Vikings or Ulysses (all with Kirk Douglas).


----------



## Sassycakes (May 8, 2020)

*We recently started using Netflix. As soon as we got It my Husband became obsessed with Ozark and in a few days he watched all 3 seasons. He's waiting for the next season to come on. He just finished watching Hunter and now he is watching Lucifer. I love how much he is enjoying watching tv instead of always doing things around the house.*


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 9, 2020)

gennie said:


> I enjoyed the early seasons of The Durrells but later it began to go idiotic.  Crazy/unrealistic does not interest me.





ancientmariner said:


> The Tudors
> The Last Kingdom
> Outlander
> Breaking Bad  -  My favorite but only once now that I know the outcome.
> ...



That's funny.  I can always get a laugh from those who know old movies by citing the hilarious casting choices (Tony Curtis and Ernest Borgnine as Vikings?  Really?) and the ridiculous dialogue (Curtis' famous "Yonda lie da gaddens of my faddah") from some of these movies.  

On the other hand, some films hold up beautifully.  Try watching Hud, The Palm Beach Story, Hombre, The Asphalt Jungle, The Naked City.  Many other good ones.  Some of the screenwriters back then were really gifted.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 10, 2022)

Wow! No one has posted in this thread since 2020!
The other night, not having a book to read, I turned to Netflix and watched Tom Hanks, in A Beautiful Day In The Neighbourhood (about Mr. Rogers). No doubt, much of it is fiction, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 10, 2022)

I have Netflix, but as it's a Mexican Netflix, too many of the shows and movies are about gangs, drugs, drug dealers, serial killers etc. 
However, I do enjoy Star Trek: The Next Generation.


----------



## Kika (Aug 10, 2022)

I started watching Call the Midwife series on Netflix.  I find it addictive.
there are 10 or 11 seasons and I'm up to season 5.  I only watch 2-3 episodes each night as I don't want it to end.

I watched the first 3 seasons of Virgin River and loved it.  Season 4 started on July 20th, and that is next in line for me to watch.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 10, 2022)

Kika said:


> I started watching Call the Midwife series on Netflix.  I find it addictive.
> there are 10 or 11 seasons and I'm up to season 5.  I only watch 2-3 episodes each night as I don't want it to end.
> 
> I watched the first 3 seasons of Virgin River and loved it.  Season 4 started on July 20th, and that is next in line for me to watch.


LOVED Call the Midwife!


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 10, 2022)

Never been on netflix


----------



## Medusa (Aug 10, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I like many kind of shows but mostly adventure and comedy.  Thank you.


I've watched a ton of shows on Netflix, but currently I'm hooked on Seinfeld re-runs.


----------



## Medusa (Aug 10, 2022)

Pinky said:


> LOVED Call the Midwife!


Me too!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 10, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I've watched a ton of shows on Netflix, but currently I'm hooked on Seinfeld re-runs.


Not that there's anything wrong with that....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 10, 2022)

So I did something very radical. I have been with Netflix since 2002 or so. When the company started streaming around 2008 I canceled my DVD plan, bought a first edition Roku player and  have been streaming ever since. However, I am getting tired of the fragmentation of the streaming options these days. Yes, streaming is very convenient but I often have to subscribe to a service just to watch a show I want to watch. Certainly not the version I had in my mind when streaming shows first started. 

Anyway, I bought a new DVD player and just today subscribed to the Netflix DVD plan again. Sure the picture will not be as high quality as streaming is and it might not be as convenient but I do have a wider selection of what I want to watch since most shows and movies that are offered on all the other streaming platforms are offered in the Netflix DVD plan. I signed up for the 3 DVD's at a time option and  will consume my media like I did in the 2000's. I'll see how it goes. Worst comes to worst, I can always cancel the DVD plan and go back to streaming.


----------



## MountainRa (Aug 10, 2022)

Pinky said:


> LOVED Call the Midwife!


Put me down as another one that loved Call the Midwife.


----------



## Medusa (Aug 10, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> So I did something very radical. I have been with Netflix since 2002 or so. When the company started streaming around 2008 I canceled my DVD plan, bought a first edition Roku player and  have been streaming ever since. However, I am getting tired of the fragmentation of the streaming options these days. Yes, streaming is very convenient but I often have to subscribe to a service just to watch a show I want to watch. Certainly not the version I had in my mind when streaming shows first started.
> 
> Anyway, I bought a new DVD player and just today subscribed to the Netflix DVD plan again. Sure the picture will not be as high quality as streaming is and it might not be as convenient but I do have a wider selection of what I want to watch since most shows and movies that are offered on all the other streaming platforms are offered in the Netflix DVD plan. I signed up for the 3 DVD's at a time option and  will consume my media like I did in the 2000's. I'll see how it goes. Worst comes to worst, I can always cancel the DVD plan and go back to streaming.


I used to have that and loved it.  It seems a good experiment as Netflix's streaming is getting so pricey and you're right about having to buy extra's; it's getting frustrating (especially on Prime).  They're pretty good about turn around too, or they used to be.  Good luck with it.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 10, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I used to have that and loved it.  It seems a good experiment as Netflix's streaming is getting so pricey and you're right about having to buy extra's; it's getting frustrating (especially on Prime).  They're pretty good about turn around too, or they used to be.  Good luck with it.


Thanks. Their library is not extensive as it used to be but there are still plenty of good shows to watch. It's just an experiment but worth a shot.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> So I did something very radical. I have been with Netflix since 2002 or so. When the company started streaming around 2008 I canceled my DVD plan, bought a first edition Roku player and  have been streaming ever since. However, I am getting tired of the fragmentation of the streaming options these days. Yes, streaming is very convenient but I often have to subscribe to a service just to watch a show I want to watch. Certainly not the version I had in my mind when streaming shows first started.
> 
> Anyway, I bought a new DVD player and just today subscribed to the Netflix DVD plan again. Sure the picture will not be as high quality as streaming is and it might not be as convenient but I do have a wider selection of what I want to watch since most shows and movies that are offered on all the other streaming platforms are offered in the Netflix DVD plan. I signed up for the 3 DVD's at a time option and  will consume my media like I did in the 2000's. I'll see how it goes. Worst comes to worst, I can always cancel the DVD plan and go back to streaming.


Good luck with it


----------



## Nathan (Aug 10, 2022)

> What shows and or movies are you or have you watched on Netflix?



I'm just finishing up the 7th and final season of Grace & Frankie.   I enjoyed Vincenzo, am re-watching series. Seinfeld is available, in case you can't get enough on regular TV.  I'm also re-watching Siempre Bruja(Always a Witch).
Iliza shlesinger is a comedian(she's good),  has numerous specials on Netflix.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 10, 2022)

Pinky said:


> LOVED Call the Midwife!


Yes, me too.  I watched it for a while....then I don't know what happened.  Found something else to watch and haven't been back.

I watched a new movie called Purple Hearts yesterday.  I'll give it a 7/10.
Kids marry to obtain benefits from the Marines, then really fall in Love with each other.
Problems along the way though..

Finished #4 of Virgin River...waiting for #5 now.  Hurry!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2022)

Kika said:


> I started watching Call the Midwife series on Netflix.  I find it addictive.
> there are 10 or 11 seasons and I'm up to season 5.  I only watch 2-3 episodes each night as I don't want it to end.
> 
> I watched the first 3 seasons of Virgin River and loved it.  Season 4 started on July 20th, and that is next in line for me to watch.


Love Call the Midwife.  Virgin River gets a little too pulpy for me.  

Right now DH & I are bingeing Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Kika (Aug 11, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Right now DH & I are bingeing Grey's Anatomy.


oooh...that's a good one.  I'm putting it on my watchlist.  I used to watch that on TV years ago, but not consistently.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 11, 2022)

Never watch Neftlix.  With me, it's "Gunsmoke" or Bust!


----------

